
HBO to Launch Standalone Streaming Service Next Year - jack-r-abbit
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/10/15/hbo-streaming-service-go-web-2015_n_5989866.html?ncid=fcbklnkushpmg00000063
======
jack-r-abbit
"It is time to remove all barriers to those who want HBO." \- Richard Plepler
(HBO's CEO)

Nice! This is the attitude they should have taken a long time ago.

